# Hardware really shines with TWRP



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Anyone notice how fast backups are made and files flashed? It's crazy when I'm comparing this to my Galaxy Nexus...like a bicycle compared to a car.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Yup. I've been meaning to try CWMR 6.x to see how much faster it's gotten but TWRP works and works fast.


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

CWM is hella fast too. Backups take about 2 minutes or so (granted, I don't have a whole lot on my N7 right now), and flashing data/cache/dalvik and wiping takes another 2 minutes or so. It's ridiculous.


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

Yeah I noticed that, even cwmr beta 5 is way faster compared to the gnex

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------

